# Creamy Brie Kisses



## kansasgirl (Dec 20, 2004)

Creamy Brie Kisses
Brie cheese, rind removed
Wonton wrappers
Hot pepper jelly or raspberry jelly

Preheat oven to 400F
1.Cut the brie into 1/2-in cubes. Place on a cookie sheet and put the cheese in the freezer for 30 minutes.
2.Lightly spray a mini-muffin pan with nonstick spray. Fit one wonton skin into each cup, letting the edges stick out over the top.
3.Place a blob of jelly in each cup, then top with a cube of frozen cheese.
4.Bake for 10-15 minutes, or until the cheese is melted and the wonton skins are golden. Serve warm. 

**I have used many kinds of jams, jellies, and butters with these. I also think that spiced apple butter is a great combination with the creamy melted brie!


----------



## jkath (Dec 20, 2004)

This sounds perfect for Christmas Dinner's appetizer! Thanks so very much!

PS - after putting the brie on the sheet for freezing, do you wrap or cover it?


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 20, 2004)

You can lightly cover it with plastic, but it really is just in the freezer long enough to get a little firm so it does not gooze all over the place.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 21, 2004)

This sounds wonderful.  Thanks!!


----------



## Catseye (Dec 21, 2004)

Ooo, Kansasgirl, these sound ABfab!  This recipe has gone to live in my Appetizers folder.

You know what else would be good?  Sprinkle 3-4 sliced almonds on top before you put them in the oven.


Cats


----------



## chez suz (Dec 21, 2004)

These sound great...copy...paste
Thanks
Have a great Holiday


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 22, 2004)

I have done brie and carmelized mushrooms (deglazed with white vermouth) inside puff pastry and, but the wontons would be easier and individual.   A friend and I are having some entertaining some friends during teh holidays, will add this to our menu.


----------



## QSis (Dec 22, 2004)

Oh, YUM, kansasgirl!  

I don't have mini muffin tins - do you see any downside to using regular-sized muffin tins?

Lee


----------



## pst1can (Dec 26, 2004)

ooohhhhh great sounding recipe for New Years Eve...thanks Kansasgirl!!!


----------

